# VMware mit Debian und X11



## Dario Linsky (3. Juni 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab es inzwischen endlich geschafft, Debian unter einer VMware zu installieren (hat auch lange genug gedauert, gell Chris? ) aber immer noch ein paar Probleme damit - X11 startet nämlich nicht... 

VMware: 3.1.1 Build 1790
Rechner: Acer Aspire 1403LC
Version: Debian 3.0 Stable

Und hier noch ein Ausschnitt aus dem XFree86-Logfile. Das ganze Logfile gibt's im Anhang oder unter http://www.silverstripe.de/Kram/xf86.log.


> (II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (hsync out of range)
> (II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (hsync out of range)
> (II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (hsync out of range)
> (II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)
> ...



Wär nett, wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen kann - ich hab nämlich keinen Schimmer, woran das liegt. 

Danke im Voraus,
L.


----------



## Dario Linsky (3. Juni 2003)

Hat sich soeben erledigt. Vielleicht sollte man einfach mal direkt die VMware-Tools installieren, bevor man anfängt, sein System auseinander zu nehmen...


----------



## Daniel Toplak (4. Juni 2003)

RTFM sag ich da nur *lol*
Nix für ungut, kann jedem passieren.

Gruss Homer


----------



## Christian Fein (4. Juni 2003)

Lirion versuch mal die VMWare Tools zu installieren <- klugscheiss


----------



## Dario Linsky (4. Juni 2003)

> RTFM sag ich da nur *lol*


Hätt ich ja getan, aber eine Lösung auf dieses Problem hab ich weder im Handbuch noch bei Google gefunden. 



> Lirion versuch mal die VMWare Tools zu installieren <- klugscheiss


Danke für diesen wertvollen Tip. Hab ich gerade getan, nachdem ich das Debian gestern Abend noch zerkonfiguriert hab...


----------



## Dario Linsky (4. Juni 2003)

So... damit sich der Thread hier doch noch lohnt, hab ich noch ein paar andere Fragen zum Installieren von Gnome 2.2 in besagtem System.

Wenn ich Gnome (Ximian) direkt installieren will (apt-get install task-helix-gnome), werden ständig irgendwelche fehlenden Pakete gemeldet. Wenn ich das ganze System upgraden will, wird zwar eine Menge installiert, aber bestimmte Pakete nicht. Diese werden z.B. mit einem Fehler (Size mismatch) abgebrochen und sind nachher nicht verfügbar. 

Gibt's Gnome 2.x nicht irgendwo als tar oder rpm zum Download? 

PS: Google findet zwar Fragen zum Problem, aber keine funktionierenden Antworten...


----------



## Dario Linsky (4. Juni 2003)

Auch dieses Problem hätte sich inzwischen nach einigem Hin und Her erledigt... Danke, Doktor Wiesel! 


Chris/Marcus, tragt mich mal bitte wieder als Mod für das Forum hier ein, damit ich den Thread hier löschen kann. 
Wird langsam peinlich...


----------



## Blade Arledan (20. Mai 2005)

so ich habe vollgenes problem vieleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiter helfen Insufficient Memory
heist das problem und er zeigt es mir an wenn ich ein spiel starte und ich weiß nicht wie ich das jetzt einstellen muss/ soll ich habe 512 ram
und 3000+ cpu 
ich habe 1500 freigegeben doch nur auf c bei d habe ich ihm frei verwaltung gelassen bitte sagt mir was ich bei dem virtuellen speicher einstellen soll


----------



## JohannesR (20. Mai 2005)

Blade Arledan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> so ich habe vollgenes problem vieleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiter helfen Insufficient Memory
> heist das problem und er zeigt es mir an wenn ich ein spiel starte und ich weiß nicht wie ich das jetzt einstellen muss/ soll ich habe 512 ram
> und 3000+ cpu
> ich habe 1500 freigegeben doch nur auf c bei d habe ich ihm frei verwaltung gelassen bitte sagt mir was ich bei dem virtuellen speicher einstellen soll


Das ist doch wohl ein schlechter Witz, oder? Dies ist das absolute Negativbeispiel für einen korrekten Post.


----------

